# The Lock Keepers Cottage, May 2013



## Wakey Lad (May 3, 2013)

No history at all on this place - Just an old cottage rotting away at the side of a long since forgotten canal cut. 

At first I though this place was just going to be a shell - Thankfully once inside I was pleasantly surprised. It may not be the best derp house out there but its got some really nice features and is well worth a look. 















 







































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 3, 2013)

Very nice, lovely little place and does look worth a look. Great shots and thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (May 3, 2013)

*Damn nice that is!! Well found that man!! *


----------



## jammy (May 3, 2013)

nice find, has more inside than you'd think...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 3, 2013)

lovely looking place, great pics!


----------



## HughieD (May 4, 2013)

Great find that. Top pix as always and loving that Range...


----------



## cathyanne (May 4, 2013)

Lovely pictures! Awesome place.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 4, 2013)

like that very much


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Some nice shots there


----------



## skankypants (May 5, 2013)

Great stuff MrLad..


----------



## ricasso (May 5, 2013)

Cracking little explore, just right, a good balance of photo's between structure and artifacts, good to see, sometimes its easy to get carried away with the contents and forget the building your stood in! well done!


----------



## sonyes (May 5, 2013)

Lovely pics as always mate. Great looking place.


----------



## ZerO81 (May 5, 2013)

Lovely set mate, right up my street is this, very much added to the list!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 5, 2013)

Really like this quaint little house. Well found!


----------



## Penfold2000 (May 5, 2013)

absolutely love this thread - great shots!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Nice looking building,which dont look past it yet


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 16, 2013)

Awesome little find!


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

Sweet mate. Bet ya didn't do the old tongue trick on the battery terminals


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 16, 2013)

how quaint i love it!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 17, 2013)

that's pretty special in all ways thanks for sharing


----------



## leftorium (May 17, 2013)

that would make a lovely home for someone


----------

